# So I think she's going to be Nellie.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am calling Eliza's twins Jack and Jill to satisfy a friend... however...I planned in secret to name the girl Esther. Then I took this picture. Maybe I am crazy (it's entirely possible) but the second I saw it I thought oh my goodness, it's Nellie Oleson! Add to that, my precious Granny's name was Nellie. So, I think this beautiful little princess is going to be Nellie.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

HA HA HA!!! That's awesome!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I thought so!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hahaha that's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

A little late to the party, but they have identical smiles, LOL! Perfect name for her!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I thought so, too!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

That's the best!


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

I can see that she does look like Nellie! So cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. She is such a princess. I just love her to pieces!


----------

